# Halloween Fun Show



## Velvet (Dec 3, 2008)

Welcome!!!!

My advice is to just relax and have fun! Having fun and having a good time is what riding is all about, no matter what your level is. Just do your best and don't be too hard on yourself. 

Hmm...we don't celebrat Halloween here so I am not sure about costumes...I will have a good think though!


----------



## heyycutter (Sep 26, 2009)

ballerina, with a tootoo and tirara. thatd be cute 
or a bumblebee


----------

